# Paisagens do Gerês



## Vince (16 Jan 2008 às 22:30)

Nestes dias de anticiclone que se aproximam, nada como aproveitar e ir passear.
Algumas fotografias já de há alguns anos atrás.





































































































Estas duas últimas de datas diferentes coloco-as aqui pois não me recordo de onde são, talvez algures próximo de Braga ou Amares, se alguém souber identificar os locais, agradecia.

.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2008 às 23:04)

Ena pá boas fotos  essencialmente de certas ruinas vesse bem como o clima muda.


----------



## vitamos (17 Jan 2008 às 09:39)

O nosso país é lindo!


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2008 às 11:24)

A região é espectacular, mas as fotos também são muito boas


----------



## filipept (17 Jan 2008 às 12:11)

Excelentes fotos, parabéns.

As duas ultimas consigo identificar  . A do parapente é no monte de S.Pedro de Fins, Amares (chamamos apenas monte de S.Pedro), muito frequentado pelos praticantes de parapente.
A segunda foto é do rio cávado onde de um lado é Adaufe-Braga (onde estavas a tirar a foto) e do outro prozelo-Amares.


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2008 às 12:50)

filipept disse:


> Excelentes fotos, parabéns.
> 
> As duas ultimas consigo identificar  . A do parapente é no monte de S.Pedro de Fins, Amares (chamamos apenas monte de S.Pedro), muito frequentado pelos praticantes de parapente.
> A segunda foto é do rio cávado onde de um lado é Adaufe-Braga (onde estavas a tirar a foto) e do outro prozelo-Amares.



Obrigado, já não sabia bem onde foram tiradas pois já têm uns anos. Efectivamente era um monte com muitos praticantes de parapente num dia com muito fumo de incêndios no ar, e tinha a ideia que era em Amares. A outra é que já não tinha noção nenhuma, a não ser que era perto de Braga, e foi tirada dum local onde julgo que havia um moinho de água.


----------



## Redfish (17 Jan 2008 às 13:35)

Realmente imagens espectaculares...
Fiz uma prova de BTT o ano passado no Gerês/Xurês e aconselho a todos uma visita aquela zona.


----------



## Fil (17 Jan 2008 às 22:29)

Excelentes imagens do unico parque nacional do país , tem umas paisagens unicas! Mas a melhor época para lá ir é no outono-inverno, essas fotos parecem ter sido tiradas no verão. A Mata de Albergaria no outono é espectacular!


----------



## Brigantia (17 Jan 2008 às 23:22)

Fantásticas Essa zona é mesmo espectacular.


----------



## henriquesillva (18 Jan 2008 às 23:14)

Na 1ª foto (Barragem do Alto Rabagão), ocorre-me dizer que passando por cima da Barragem, para o outro lado, existe um Restaurante, de comida caseira, onde comi o melhor cozido á portuguesa da minha vida.
Aliás, o grupo de motard's a que tenho orgulho de pertencer , fez lá um encontro memorável.www.josebranquinho.com/fjr/viewtopic.php?p=3560

Um abraço


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Jan 2008 às 20:47)

boas

só agora vi este tópico grandes fotos,  acho linda  essa zona 

abraços


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2008 às 21:51)

Simplesmente lindas as fotos... excelentes paisagens


----------

